# 4-20 NC kayak report



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

well the weatherman said it was supposed to blow a steady 20+ this afternoon, but i said screw him and went fishin anyhow. after battling the wind for a couple of hours and some missed strikes, i finally ended up landing 3 reds outa the kayak today. they went 20", 22", and 30". got em all on plastics. i was standing out of my kayak wading in some knee/waist deep water when i hooked up on the 30 incher. after some nice runs i finally get it in close and made a cardinal mistake of wade fishin and didnt put my feet together. she shot right between my legs towards the grass but luckily i was able to lift my foot back over the line in time. had me a lil scared. here's a few pics..

ryan


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Nice! You tied me for my personal best red. Way to go. Tnx for the pics.

Of course, you've probably caught bigger ones before. I'll keep trying.

George


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Nice report NCdub13!! What kind of yak do you have?


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Pretty Fish!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

SeaSalt said:


> Nice report NCdub13!! What kind of yak do you have?


got a tarpon 100 for now. i'll probly upgrade eventually to somethin longer, most likely the 120. i was/still am on a budget so the 100 gets me where i need to go for the time being.

ryan

oh yeah, if anyone wants to buy a T100..


----------

